# Mk4 R32 brembo gt front caliper replacement pads



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

So I just picked up a mk4 R32 with 4 piston brembo gt upgraded calipers/rotors and need new pads badly. Does anyone know where I can find replacement pads for these brakes? Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GTI Jay said:


> So I just picked up a mk4 R32 with 4 piston brembo gt upgraded calipers/rotors and need new pads badly. Does anyone know where I can find replacement pads for these brakes? Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they are 330 X 28mm, contact Hawk Brake Pads and they should be able to direct you into the correct
size pads. Since my 'VWMaxx' 330 X 28mm BBK is similar in size to Brembo's I've seen, the ones that fit
my set-up are - Hawk HB110Z.654 'Street Performance' Perf. Ceramic, HB110N.654 HP Plus, and 
HP110F.654 HPS.

Was trolling on ebay and noticed a Brembo set-up for 2004-05 R32 MK4 that stated - 355 X 32mm rotors
The part number for that 'Front Axle' Kit was - # 1B38043A2 .


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Here's a link to all the Brembo GT kits in PDF format ...

http://www.brembo.com/en/Varie/BremboGTR_ApplicationList.pdf

Brake Pads: For the 2004-05 R32, it shows a Brembo part # B15.17.170 
Brake Rotors: 355x32 2-Piece rotors. The Brembo rotor part # is 09.9306.11/21

It was hard as hell to find a cross reference to other manufacture's pads, but it's located in the Equivelent (Cross) tab, here: http://www.fitinpart.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=506300

Owner Part Number

AC Delco AC0581565D 
BENDIX AUS DB2215 
BREMBO 07.B315.11 
BREMBO B15.17.170 
BREMBO P54052 
BREMBO XA7.G0.11 
BREMBO XA7.G0.12 
DELPHI LP2177 
FERODO FCP4168H 
FERODO FCP4168W 
FERODO FDS4168 (pictured below)
FiT FP1368 
FMSI D1368 
FMSI D1368-8477 
Fritech 843.0 
MITSUBISHI 4605A584 
MITSUBISHI 4605A695 
NiBK 23002
PAGID T1876 
REMSA 1364.02 
SB BP23002 
TRW GDB 3488 
















Unrelated and put in for FYI ... 
The pads used on the OE Brembo GT kit for the Seat Ibizia Cupra R is Brembo (1999-02) P 36 020/VW P# 6KL698151 for 4x100 305x28mm rotors.


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you both so much for the information, it seems now that I will have to be pulling the transmission to do a throwout bearing first but im sure I can find the correct pads now :thumbup:


----------

